# Weather in Valencia



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just a quick question about the weather in Valencia (city). Obviously I've checked on Google and in the guide books but I find average temps not always a reliable of indication of what to actually expect. I've read about the 'gota fria' causing rain in September/October - is that likely to be for a long time or just a few days? What kind of temps and weather can we expect when we arrive in mid-September? And how cold does it get in December? I've read it doesn't go much below 10, so is it really light coat weather all year round? Just thinking about what we need to pack!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Just a quick question about the weather in Valencia (city). Obviously I've checked on Google and in the guide books but I find average temps not always a reliable of indication of what to actually expect. I've read about the 'gota fria' causing rain in September/October - is that likely to be for a long time or just a few days? What kind of temps and weather can we expect when we arrive in mid-September? And how cold does it get in December? I've read it doesn't go much below 10, so is it really light coat weather all year round? Just thinking about what we need to pack!


IF there is a gota fría it lasts only a day or so - & doesn't always bring lots of rain, quite often just one heavy downpour for a few hours......


have a look at this for last December - you can change the months History | Weather Underground

IME Jan/Feb tend to be the coldest months


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Looking at that site, it seems like we can expect almost no rain? What sort of clothes do you wear in winter? Seems too warm to even wear a heavy jacket or warm boots. Do you ever need a winter hat/gloves? Sorry if the questions seem silly but I know here in London, it often feels a lot colder than it is. 

I was also wondering when it becomes too cold to go to the beach (to sunbathe and swim in the sea)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Thanks for the info. Looking at that site, it seems like we can expect almost no rain? What sort of clothes do you wear in winter? Seems too warm to even wear a heavy jacket or warm boots. Do you ever need a winter hat/gloves? Sorry if the questions seem silly but I know here in London, it often feels a lot colder than it is.
> 
> I was also wondering when it becomes too cold to go to the beach (to sunbathe and swim in the sea)?


you might be able to sit on the beach - but the sea would be too cold to swim for most people after mid October

the secret is layers...... when my girls leave for school at about 7:45am there can be a distinct nip in the air & they will usually wear a fleece over a long sleeved t-shirt, maybe a vest top under the t-shirt...........& yes, sometimes gloves

by the time they get their first break time at around 11am it will warm enough for the fleece to come off

and, yes, we do wear boots in winter - you'll see the locals in boots from late September until late April!!


less than an hour inland you'll get snow - & even on the top of our mountain right on the coast!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you have room I'd pack warmer clothing, and bed clothes too. If you go higher up, which it's easy to do in Spain, you may well need warmer clothes. Houses can be cold too.
If you don't have room, then perhaps you should leave heavier clothes and bed clothes behind, but if not bring it with you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you have room I'd pack warmer clothing, and bed clothes too. If you go higher up, which it's easy to do in Spain, you may well need warmer clothes. Houses can be cold too.
> If you don't have room, then perhaps you should leave heavier clothes and bed clothes behind, but if not bring it with you.


oh yes!!

definitely bring the duvets if you have room - it gets cold indoors at night, even if it has been a warm day - the biggest regret I had was leaving the duvets behind!


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

We don't have room to pack the duvet and anyway, it's a rubbish one from Argos that's falling to bits now. We were planning to pick up sheets/pillows/duvet stuff when we get there. Do you know of a place to get these relatively cheaply?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> We don't have room to pack the duvet and anyway, it's a rubbish one from Argos that's falling to bits now. We were planning to pick up sheets/pillows/duvet stuff when we get there. Do you know of a place to get these relatively cheaply?


that's why I said to bring them.............. cheap & bedlinen are 2 words that don't really go together, although I have recently found an online source I haven't tried their bedding yet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> oh yes!!
> 
> definitely bring the duvets if you have room - it gets cold indoors at night, even if it has been a warm day - the biggest regret I had was leaving the duvets behind!


Yes, I was one of those who thought it would be mild in the winter in Spain and left my big coats, gloves, scarves, winter duvets etc in the UK, so had to send for them (luckily I didnt sell them) Our first winter in Spain, we stocked up with heaters, electric radiators, duvets, hotwater bottles...... Spanish houses arent built for cold. Few have central heating, insulation, carpets.....!!!

The UK does winter better than Spain!
Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Then over the years you acclimatise & think when it drops to 24º 'it's a little chilly'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Then over the years you acclimatise & think when it drops to 24º 'it's a little chilly'.


sad but true .........

I was sat watching Moors & Christians last night - it was 24/25º.......... at one point I wished I had a cardi


----------

